# Video Popping Las Perlas Island Chain Panama



## CMTACKLE (May 31, 2014)

Please enjoy the video from our trip to the Las Perlas Islands in Panama. Its our first edited video and I know its not perfect but we have lots of footage and the videos will improve over time.


----------

